# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Как установить антивирус avg.

## Роман 2.

Скажите,а как можно установить avg,в kubuntu 14.04.1 amd64.Лучше через терминал.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Дык, в чём проблема?..
Переходите на сайт avg, находите версию для Линукс. 
Из предложенных вариантов выбираете подходящий Вам:
- rpm отметаете;
- можете загрузить deb пакет (из консоли wget http://download.avgfree.com/filedir/...a6926.i386.deb, 
после чего sudo dpkg -i avg2013flx-r3118-a6926.i386.deb);
- можете выбрать шел-скрипт (загрузить - wget http://download.avgfree.com/filedir/...-a6926.i386.sh, чтобы его запустить надо дать права на исполнение и выполнить по типу ./avg2013flx-r3118-a6926.i386.sh);
- можете скачать архив wget'ом, распаковать tar -zxvf avg2013flx-r3118-a6926.i386.tar.gz, после чего читать инсталл-файл внутри архива.
Как-то так...

P.S. Про версии avg ничего не скажу, просто зашел сюда http://free.avg.com/ru-ru/download-free-all-product. Вроде как 13-ый - последний для Линукс.

----------


## Роман 2.

Для меня оказалось это проблемой. Побывал установить по инструкции вот отсюда,а толку ноль. С форумом ubuntu, тоже самое,а антивирус нужен. Спасибо за помощь.http://compit.kz/ubuntu/security/776...irus-na-ubuntu

----------


## Val_Ery

*Роман 2.*, как результат? поставили?

----------


## Макcим

Зачем Ван нужен AVG для Ubuntu?

----------


## Роман 2.

Val_Ery,пытался установить шел-скрипт,антивирус не установился. Вот вывод терминала.(Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 5b3be232c5c0f39a60d2a776d1b1922a is different from c590cf80040943ba1ea8422536b947b9)

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Максим,чтобы мене спасибо не сказали за переданный вирус, ну и для проверки тоже.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Роман 2.*, ошибка в контрольной сумме. 
Что-то не так скачалось... А Вы браузером качали или wget'ом? 
Я сейчас для пробы скачал скрипт, сделал исполняемым и запустил.
Получил сообщение 


```
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing AVG Anti-Virus for Linux/FreeBSD, Version 2013 ..................................................................................................
Try to run this as root
```

Ну, то есть, ставить его надо от имени рута. 

Попробуйте поставить deb-пакет.
Только ставить надо не двойным кликом (в Кубунту, если не ошибаюсь, никак не могут исправить проблемы с графическим установщиком), а через sudo dpkg -i название_пакета

Тут есть ещё момент.
Если Вы посмотрите на доступные для Линукс продукты avg, то увидете, что все версии у них 32-битные. То есть, если у Вас система 64-битная, может потребоваться загрузить дополнительные пакеты для удовлетворения всех зависимостей. Терминал Вам об этом сообщит, после того как Вы запустите sudo dpkg...

----------


## thie

Мда,антивирус avg в Linuxe  :Cheesy:  Умора  :Smiley:

----------

